
I did the worst design of my life within GNOME. - mbrubeck
http://blogs.gnome.org/seth/2010/02/23/i-did-the-worst-design-of-my-life-within-gnome/
======
RyanMcGreal
>your conscious executor is simply way way way too stupid to handle this depth
of problem by reasoning it out, you have to offload 95% of the processing off
to your subconscious before you can actually program

There's a lot of truth to that. Whenever I encounter a problem I can't easily
figure out, I take a brisk walk and give my subconscious a chance to tackle
it. If that's not enough, I then have to pull out my (so far) foolproof heavy-
hitter: a good night's sleep.

~~~
sumeeta
That can be wise, but not entirely practical when you think to yourself all
day, "I can't solve this problem. I'm going to sleep."

------
proemeth
>Articulating why a design is good is substantially harder than coming up with
a good design.

Yes, and slower. Trust is good, though in a professional environment one will
be expected to motivate their choices with a rational argument... unless they
want to play the card of the artistic licence, tough one when someone is
trying to sustain a business.

